# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  فوائد من تفسير سورة لقمان للشيخ عبد الله الشنقيطي

## أبو فراس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه نقاط سجلتها على هامش الدورة العلمية الصيفية الرابعة للشيخ عبدالله الشنقيطي التي أقيمت خلال الفترة من 8 وحتى 11 جمادى الآخرة لعام 1428 للهجرة بجامع المهاجرين بمخطط الخالدية 2 بمكة المكرمة وهي من تنظيم مندوبية الدعوة بالكعكية 

السورة من السور - بفتح السين - وهي المنزلة فكأن الإنسان كلما تعلم سورة زاد منزلة أو من السور لأنها مسورة بالبسملة في أولها وفي آخرها 

اختلف في البسملة هل هي آية في كل سورة أم في الفاتحة فقط أم أنها ليست من القرآن 

كان الشافعي يقرأ بقراءة ابن كثير لذا كان يجهر بالبسملة أما أحمد وأبو حنيفة فكانا يقرآن بقراءة البصريين فلا يجهران بها أما مالك فلم يكن يجهر لأنه كان يبدأ صلاته بالحمد لله 

الخلاف في البسملة بين العلماء راجع إلى القراءات 

الشريعة وضعت لتحمل الخلاف 

اسم مصدر من ( سمى ) والتقدير : أبدأ قراءتي بتسمية الله 

ألم : إشارة لجميع الحروف لأن الهمزة مخرجها الحلق واللام من اللسان والميم من الشفتين وهذه هي كل مخارج الحروف العربية 

اختار الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي - والده - في ( أضواء البيان ) الحديث عن الحروف المقطعة وإيراد الأقوال فيها في بداية سورة ( هود ) لأنها جاءت أوضح ما يكون في الإشارة للقرآن الكريم ( الر كتاب أحكمت آياته ثم فصلت من لدن حكيم حميد )


الكتاب الحكيم : المحكم الذي لا يأتيه نقص ولا باطل أو ذي الحكمة أو المنزل من الحكيم على مقتضى ذلك 

هدى ورحمة : إما أنهما حالان أي في حال كون هذا الكتاب هاديا وراحما 
أو هدى خبر ثان بعد آيات الكتاب 
ورحمة خبر بعد خبر 

يفهم من ( للمحسنين ) قصر هدى ورحمة على المحسنين وحصرها فيهم 

ألفاظ الشريعة لها ميزان دقيق ويجب التنبه لها 

الفلاح في اللغة أجمع كلمة في الخير وأصل الفلاح الشق 

يحتاج المفسر إلى :

معرفة المفردات 
الإعراب والصرف 
البلاغة 
الأحكام الشرعية 
القواعد الأصولية والفقهية 
أسباب النزول 
سياق الآيات 
واقع الأمة بالنسبة لهذه الآيات ( هل الأمة تعمل بها أم هي معطلة ) 
نتيجة ذلك الواقع وثمرته ( ما فوائد تطبيق الأمة لهذه الآيات وما آثار تعطيلها لها )
بمعنى تطبيق التفسير على واقع الأمة 

كثيرا ما يرجح ابن كثير في تفسيره من خلال فهمه لسياق الآيات 

أفضل الكتب في أسباب النزول كتاب السيوطي 

( ومن الناس ) من : ابتداء الغاية وتأتي ب أربعة عشر معنى 

بعد الحديث عن الطائفة الأولى : المحسنين جاء الحديث عن الطائفة الأخرى 

يشتري : إما شراء حقيقي أو تعبير عن أخذ شيء وترك شيء آخر 

اتفق الأئمة الأربعة أنه لا يتعاطى الغناء أهل المروءات

----------


## أبو فراس

الذي يمايز بين الناس التحكم في النزوات الشخصية 

يضل بفتح الياء أي يضل هو وبضمها يعني يضل غيره 

عن : أي طريق الله 

بغير علم : زيادة في الإيضاح أي أنه يفعل ذلك دون إدراك لخطورة فعله 

أسلوب القرآن ينزع ما في النفوس فإذا أخذ قضية فإنه يوصلها إلى أقصى ما يمكن حتى يكون السامع على بصيرة من أمره 

ويتخذها بفتح الذال معطوفة على يضل وبضم الذال معطوفة على يشتري 

كأن لم يسمعها فيه إشارة إلى الإصرار على الباطل 

وقرا أي صمما وأصل الوقر الثقل 

بشره : خبر تتغير البشرة عند سماعه وأكثر ما يقال عند الخير ويقال كذلك عند الشر 

العذاب : الحبس والألم ومنه النفسي ومنه البدني والأول أشد وأكثر إيلاما 

آمنوا تشمل أركان الإسلام الخمسة وأركان الإيمان الستة 

تحتاج الأمة إلى :
آلية لمعرفة العقول ثم تجهيزها ثم التفريق بين المفسد والمصلح 

وعد الله : مصدق وهو حال 
حقا مؤكدة للحال 

أكبر دليل على القدرة هو الخلق 

بعد أن بين سبحانه صفات المتقين وصفات سواهم ومآل كل منهما أثبت قدرته على إثابة هؤلاء وعقاب أولئك 

بغير عمد ترونها إما لا عمد لها أو أن لها عمد لا ترى وكلاهما يدلان على قدرة الله 

تميد بكم إما بالانقلاب وإما بالحركة 

إن فهمنا من القرآن شيئا وجاء في الحقيقة ما يخالفه اتهمنا فهمنا ولكن علينا التثبت وعدم الاستعجال في الأخذ بالنظريات العلمية وإنزالها على آيات القرآن 

البلاغة معرفة الفصل والوصل 

لقد : اللام وقد كلتاهما مؤكدتان 
الحكمة هي إدراك الشيء على ما هو عليه والعمل به وهي من الحكمة بضم الحاء وفتح الكاف والميم وهي حديدة توضع في الفرس 
وقيل الحكمة إصابة الرأي مع العلم والعمل به 

أصح الأقوال في لقمان أنه من النوبة أو الحبشة وقيل عبد لبني الحسحاس أو قاض لبني إسرائيل 

قيل للقمان بم بلغت ما بلغت ؟ قال : بصدق الحديث والوفاء بالعهود وتركي ما لا يعنيني 

مضاعفة الصلاة والحسنات بمكة تشمل الحرم كله والغنم بالغرم ( تغلظ العقوبة ولا تضاعف ) 
جمعا بين الأقوال 

أن اشكر لله : أن المفسرة أي وقلنا له اشكر لله ويمكن أن تكون أن اشكر لله بدلا من الحكمة 

شكر الله في استعمال نعمه في طاعته 

سورة النحل تسمى سورة النعم 

العلم هو أكثر ما ينال به الإنسان العزة والرفعة 

(وإذ قال لقمان ) عطف الخاص على العام ( ولقد آتينا لقمان ) 

يظهر أن ابنه كان كافرا 

الموعظة إخبار فيه تخويف 

أقوى العبادات هي العبادات القلبية كالخوف والرجاء 

كثيرا ما يجعل الله توحيد الربوبية دليلا على توحيد الألوهية 
توحيد الألوهية أن تشكر الله على توحيد الربوبية بأن تخلص العبادة لله 
توحيد الأسماء والصفات في ثلاث نقاط :
تصديق الله 
تنزيه الله 
قطع الفكر عن إدراك كيفية اتصافه سبحانه بها

----------


## أبو فراس

هذه الوصايا شملت الدين كله 

أول وصية للقمان كانت التوحيد 

وصى بالوالدين ثم أشار إلى عظم حق الأم بقوله ( حملته أمه ) 

ما قاله ابن عاشور أن حق الوالدين سواء غير صحيح 

الوهن هو الضعف 

الفصال : من الفصل وهو فصل شيء عن شيء وهو إشارة للفطام 

قوله ( فصاله في عامين ) وقوله ( وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهرا ) يسمى في علم الأصول :دليل الإشارة

أكبر عامل في زيادة الإنتاج في الإدارة : زرع الثقة في المرؤوسين 

أشكر لك أفصح من أشكرك 

لا ينفع الإنسان غير الصدق ( يا بني إنها إن تك مثقال حبة من خردل 000 الآية ) لأن كل شيء يعمله الإنسان لا يخفى على الله 

بعد أن انتهى من التوحيد انتقل للأعمال وبدأ بأهمها وهي الصلاة 

تجتمع في الصلاة كل العبادات من طهارة وزكاة ( الزكاة مال والوقت هو المال ) وقيام وتفكر ودعاء 000

المداومة على الصلاة من أكبر أسباب الرزق 

الله سبحانه يعطي العبد على قدر همته 

جاء ذكر الصبر بعد الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر لأن له تبعات يجب الصبر عليها ( واصبر على ما أصابك ) 

أنفع شيء في الدعوة الرفق بالمدعوين 

أشار السيوطي في تاريخ الخلفاء أن الدولة الأموية في الأندلس غير شرعية 

ثم أمر بالأدب مع الناس بعد التوحيد والأعمال ثم أمر بالأدب مع النفس وهذه الأربع هي تمام الحكمة 

( إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير ) قال الحمير ولم يقل الحمار لأن اسم الجنس يشمل الواحد ومراعاة كذلك للفواصل 

الذي بيده الأمر هو من يستحق العبادة 

من أنفع الكتب في مصطلح الحديث كتاب ( تدريب الراوي ) وألفية السيوطي جيدة جدا 

العروة الوثقى هي اتباع الهدى 

سجل خطورة ما يفعله الضالون ( ومن الناس من يجادل 000) ثم أقام عليهم الحجة ( ولئن سألتهم من خلق السموات والأرض ليقولن الله ) فما داموا يؤمنون بأن الله هو الخالق فكيف يعبدون غيره ؟!

( قل الحمد لله ) على ظهور كذبهم وقيام الحجة عليهم 

الذي يقوله الله نقوله والذي ينفيه ننفيه والذي يسكت عنه نسكت عنه 

صفات الله توقيفية ولا نقول بلوازم الكلام 

بعد ذلك بين الله كمال قدرته ليدلل على أن ما أخبر به من كرامة المتقين وعقوبة المجرمين صحيح 

خلق الله عباده للابتلاء وقوله تعالى ( وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون ) أي لأطلب منهم العبادة فالإرادة هنا إرادة شرعية وهذا عين الابتلاء 

كان علماء السلف إذا كبر سن أحدهم خاف من الخاتمة 

الفضائل ثمار شجر يسمى : علو الهمة 

العلم محض الجهل إن لم ينفع 

( إن الله بما تعملون خبير ) صالحة للترغيب والترهيب وهذا من إعجاز القرآن و( ما ) في الآية إما موصولة ويكون التقدير الذي تعملون وإما مصدرية والتقدير بعملكم 

تسمى سورة فاطر سورة الملائكة 

لم نجد كتابا أحصى الأوامر والنواهي في القرآن الكريم 

الهوى هو أكثر ما يصرف الإنسان عن الحق والخير 

يتمايز الناس بالصبر لأن العبادات قائمة على التحمل 

الختار من الختر وهو شدة الخيانة 

نعلم أن تاء التأنيث لا تأتي في الصفات الخاصة بالأنثى كحامل ومرضع فلماذا جاءت التاء في قوله تعالى ( يوم ترونها تذهل كل مرضعة عما أرضعت ) ؟ الجواب هو أن التاء هنا هي تاء الصفة ومرضعة أي التي تباشر الإرضاع 

لا تجوز قراءة القرآن وجادا بل لا بد من شيخ يقرأ عليه الإنسان 

الذي يقول التجويد غير لازم قوله غير لازم 

الطاهر بن عاشور صاحب كتاب ( التحرير والتنوير ) ألف كتابه في 39 سنة ! وهو أشعري جلد واعتنى في كتابه بمسائل الوصل والفصل والرجل عنده قوة في العلوم المساعدة واستفاد في كتابه من الرازي والألوسي وحواشي الطيبي 

لم يصل تفسير لمستوى تفسير ابن جرير الطبري . انتهى 

هذا ما أعان الله على تسجيله من نقاط وفوائد نسأل الله أن ينفع بها وأن يحفظ الشيخ عبد الله الشنقيطي ويجزيه عنا خير الجزاء وأن يرزقنا وإياكم الإخلاص في القول والعمل

----------

